# Transmission issue



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

I might have fried the trans on my 2007 3500. I was out plowing all yesterday and the truck ran great. today I go to plow my grandmas driveway and when I left I put the truck in reverse, backup about 50', stopped, put it in drive and when i went to go the truck kept going in reverse, so i stopped and tried to go again. It went into drive but not without a nice shudder.
So I get home, back down the driveway, and have to pull foward to straighten out and she didnt want to go into drive, id hit the gas and nothing came from the trans. So i get it to the bottom of the driveway and when its in D and im on the gas the RPMs have to come up for me to move but its got some shudder to it with some squeling. 
Im thinking this is due to my stupidity from keeping the truck in 2wd yesterday since the snow wasnt heavy but the rear tires probably ended up doing too much spinning, making the trans way too hot. i baby the trans too, always stop before shifting, let it warm up in the morning, never romping on the gas. Was hoping someone could give me some insight, dont know too much about transmissions, hopefully i can get it looked at tommorow. thanks.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You check the fluid? My guess is it's burnt...and the trans is done for...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the truck throwing any codes? Is it continuing to act up this morning?

Doesn't sound good whatever it is.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Fluid is fine, a few quarts where replaced when i had the trans lines replaced. Although when i checked the fluid the level was well above the "hot" mark. truck isnt throwing codes either. Talked to the trans shop today, hopefully i can get it down there tommorow.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I lost the torque converter on my 05 Ram last month....110,000 miles....cant complain......other than the bill to repair


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Im hoping its only the torque converter. i went to take the plow off today and finally killed the thing. no drive or reverse...nothing. had to get her towed to the shop.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

So why were you plowing in 2wd anyway? I see people talk about it on here but I've never understood the reasoning.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Camden;1427397 I see people talk about it on here but I've never understood the reasoning.[/QUOTE said:


> Thank you, me either. Lets see you put 1500lbs in the back of the truck so you can run it in 2wd to "save" wear and tear on the 4wd To the OP looks like you have a Suncoast and a tranny temp gauge in your future


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

nichols landsca;1427412 said:


> thank you, me either. Lets see you put 1500lbs in the back of the truck so you can run it in 2wd to "save" wear and tear on the 4wd To the op looks like you have a suncoast and a tranny temp gauge in your future


that thing got a hemi


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

I plow in 2wd, 400 pounds of sand and rear end and no reason to put in 4wd. The snow was very light. My rear tires never broke loose. Plus I keep my backing up to a minimum. Oh And its to save fuel not 4wd.


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

did you really say you plow in 2 wheel drive to save fuel not the 4 wheel drive???


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

rjnjr1019;1428094 said:


> did you really say you plow in 2 wheel drive to save fuel not the 4 wheel drive???


LOL - I'm pretty sure that's what he's saying. I'm going to read it again just to make sure....yep, that's what he said.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm always in 4wd while plowing, I see no reason not too. You aren't saving fuel in 2wd and aren't helping any parts either.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone every try and plow with a mason dump in 4wd with a 9' blade on the front in a parking lot for 9 hours. Steering becomes a bit of a challenge. So i figured when I dont need 4wd i take it out, makes plowing alot easier, that truck is hard enough to manuever. Obviously it was a big mistake, lesson learned. 
And whats this talk about minimal reversing? Too much heats up the trans quicker?


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

I never use reverse while im plowing.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

So you were plowing in 2WD so the truck would steer easier ? Now that makes sence as long as the tires aren't spinning !


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

V_Scapes;1427340 said:


> Im hoping its only the torque converter. i went to take the plow off today and finally killed the thing. no drive or reverse...nothing. had to get her towed to the shop.


ah but the torque converter failing took out the rest of the trans......full rebuild......billet converter.....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I think the biggest mistake was when you kept on running the truck after the hickup. Personally as soon as there is a issue like that with a trans time to get the wrecker involved. Sometimes they can be saved with miniumum of repairs but after they have been run to the point of complete failure it will always cost much more to fix than any tow...

2wd vs 4X4??v I plow in 2wd 90% the time. I feel drivers will be less aggressive in 2wd and push the truck less. Normally plow with a yd of salt in the rear to help in traction and drop the truck in 4x4 when the snow gets stupid deep or entering a loading dock.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1428875 said:


> I think the biggest mistake was when you kept on running the truck after the hickup. Personally as soon as there is a issue like that with a trans time to get the wrecker involved. Sometimes they can be saved with miniumum of repairs but after they have been run to the point of complete failure it will always cost much more to fix than any tow...
> 
> 2wd vs 4X4??v I plow in 2wd 90% the time. I feel drivers will be less aggressive in 2wd and push the truck less. Normally plow with a yd of salt in the rear to help in traction and drop the truck in 4x4 when the snow gets stupid deep or entering a loading dock.


The thing is i really didnt run it after the first incident. I brought it back home and parked it. I HAD to take the plow off before it went anywhere and just that little bit did it in.


----------



## RustyRam (Nov 3, 2009)

So, before you bury your head in the 400# of sand in the back of your truck, no one has answered the question. Poked ya with a stick thru the fence for laughs but... What did having his truck in 2wd with good traction due to hurt his transmission? I been doing this exact same thing over 30 yrs and never hurt anything. I get less wear/tare, measurable fuel improvement, (An Hr of run time per fill up) none of that annoying crabbing and related binding, improved tire wear too. I would guess that if there's fault it would be the trans was over full. If ya paid for that, I'd pay that man a visit! He may have also used incorrect ATF for your truck?! Over full AT's are a big cause for failure, not by running it in 2wd. By their logic, we all ought to lock our x-fer cases in 4x4 now, permanently. I'll wait for ya'all to return.
V Scapes, I wouldn't change anything your doing as far as pushing snow in 2wd, mechanics maybe but the FACT is your trans has no idea weather your x-fer case is in 4x, 2x, 4x low or not at all. Seems to me, if ya wanna split hairs, the 4x4 would make more heat & work for the transmission and motor with all the drive line bind on good traction. Id bet if ya look up on the sun visor it will tell ya not to run 4x4 in good traction conditions. That would be a good lesson learned. Free advise is worth want ya paid for it. Ask your dodge service guy if you can speak to their trans guru, he may back you up Re; overfilled trans & correct fluid. He should anyway.
There is nothing wrong with using reverse either, other that the time lost. The trans fluid, converter etc all continue to run the same direction, no matter what direction the truck is going. Thats my $.02 worth, but you can have it for free ; )


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the help. The trans might have been overfilled as the fluid level was well past the HOT mark. 
I also feel like the trans must have been on its way out prior to this little storm we had. If it was strong and healthy a little 5" storm of powder shouldnt have killed it. Who knows. Im curious to see what the trans shop has to say about it. IF it was overfilled, im going to have to have a chat with my mechanic.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

I always put mt truck in 2WD when I travel ( if the weather allows ) and quite often I'll finish plowing a drive way and notice I never put in 4WD . If your tires aren't spinning and you're getting the work done you don't need to be in 4WD .


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Trans shop just called, solenoid pack went. repair under $1,000. thank you jesus.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That's good news! Now next time make sure you plow in 4wd and you won't have to stress so much Thumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

When i talked to the mechanic at the trans shop i asked him if too much spinning in 2wd will overheat the trans, he said that would make for more of a rear differential problem.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to hear thats all it was!

Regardless of 2wd or 4wd on a Dodge, the front diff, hubs, driveshaft are always spinning. When you put it into 4x4 is when power is sent that way so why not for the extra traction? For driving around town I think 2wd is fine to save a little gas if possible but all the other components are still spinning.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Like i said im almost always in 4x4 when plowing. but with this last storm the snow was so light I figured i could get by with 2wd.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

rjnjr1019;1428760 said:


> I never use reverse while im plowing.


ya right.


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

I don't know why you guys keep insisting he be in 4 wheel drive... lack of experience perhaps ? I run my 99 dodge 2500 with an 810 up front, 1.5 yard v box in the back and a sidewing hanging off the side. I only need 4wd when the sidewing is down or i am on a hill no matter how deep the snow is.. Maybe you guys don't run ballast.... Plus why wear out front end dive line parts that are a ***** to change out ! Double cardan joint in the front drive shaft, front axle joints.... i would rather throw joints in the rear drive shaft...... I don't post here very often because of the lack of sensible answer's !


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Snowjoker - all of those parts move whether in 2wd or 4wd. Power is sent to the front when in 4wd which is the only difference. Sure if you have a spreader filled with material you surely won't need the extra traction or strain of 4wd.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

the parts are always spinning but these trucks buck like hell trying to turn around in parking lots in 4wd especially if you have to turn around every pass. If you got the traction to plow in 2wd more power to ya, its not going to hurt the trans any it will help your front u-joints out.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

sno commander;1432846 said:


> the parts are always spinning but these trucks buck like hell trying to turn around in parking lots in 4wd especially if you have to turn around every pass. If you got the traction to plow in 2wd more power to ya, its not going to hurt the trans any it will help your front u-joints out.


Exactly. It gets old quick making lots of turns in parking lots in 4x4. I should really put more ballast in the truck, I dont run nearly enough for 2wd.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

You can always get away with 2wd most of the time with enough weight in the back. Save those front drivetrain components from all that strain as much as possible. I don't engage 4wd until I find myself starting to spin out.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

While ive still got everyones attention. Can someone point me in the direction for a trans temp gauge? Or one that theyve had good experience with and are reliable? whats involved for the installation? Im thinking itd be a wise investment after this minor scare.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

snowjoker;1432128 said:


> I don't know why you guys keep insisting he be in 4 wheel drive......... I don't post here very often because of the lack of sensible answer's !


If you think it makes more sense to plow in 2wd then you're doing a lot of people a favor by not posting very much.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Whats plowing?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I also plow in 2wd most of the time. It's much easier on the arms after a few hours. A skid to a skid and a half of salt makes sure I don't spin much.

If you're looking for a trans temp gauge and want a good one...ISSPRO is the way to go. Look at their EV2 line. It'll probably be a couple to three hundred bucks by the time you get it all done.

Check out Diesel Manor for all the mounts and adapters, and then when you're ready for the gauge shoot me a PM and I'll send you to a friend of mine that sells ISSPRO gauges cheaper than most distributors buy them for.


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Camden;1434723 said:


> If you think it makes more sense to plow in 2wd then you're doing a lot of people a favor by not posting very much.


That's your inexperience talking ... When you run heavy you can use 2wd, and if you come into a situation where you need 4wd to get you out then you use it.. It is an asuurance thing If you get hung up in 2wd then 4wd may get you out of the situation. IF you get hung up in 4wd there is no plan b other than needing help...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Any gauge you choose should work fine and the 545RFE tranny has test ports you can use for easy hookup. You can go the electric route that way or cut a cooler line and install a mechanical style one. I think a scanguageII will give you trans temp readouts on that year truck as well.


V_Scapes;1434709 said:


> While ive still got everyones attention. Can someone point me in the direction for a trans temp gauge? Or one that theyve had good experience with and are reliable? whats involved for the installation? Im thinking itd be a wise investment after this minor scare.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

http://www.genosgarage.com/departments.asp?dept=7

AUTO METER Gauges 
EDGE Products 
ISSPRO Gauges 
WESTACH Gauges 
Gauge Mounts 
Gauge Accessories 
MOPAR Interior Trim Paint

HALF PRICE GAUGE PODS AT GENO'S GARAGE!
Buy 1, 2 or 3 gauges from Geno's Garage and get the corresponding gauge mount at half the price.
(Gauge mount discount will be applied at shipping.)

Buy 1 gauge, get SINGLE or DUAL mount at 50% off 
Buy 1 gauge, get TRIPLE mount at 30% off

Buy 2 gauges, get SINGLE, DUAL, or TRIPLE at 50% off

Buy 3 gauges, get SINGLE, DUAL, or TRIPLE mount at 50% off

(Please note that standard 2" gauges are actually 2-1/16" in diameter.)


----------



## chevboy167 (Dec 7, 2011)

i run a Deraile 6 pass fan cooled aux cooler in the plow truck. its a chevy, but same set up works in all trucks. it has AN fittings for inlet & outlet. i added a fitting with 1/8 NPT port on the oulet/ return to tranny line. installed a temp sending unit made by same company in that port. it runs to a digital temp guage on the added piller pod. this setup shows me the return fluid temp to the trans. if return fluid gets hotter than usuall, i know somethings up & time for a look see.


----------

